# New Outbacker In Tn



## Jshoulders (Jun 4, 2007)

Hello Friends,









We are the Shoulders from Tennessee and we are new to Outback ownership. We are purchasing the 26RKS. Our oldest child just graduated from high school and the youngest child is in elementary, so we have been looking for an excuse to hit the road and escape on the weekends and during the summer break.

This website was very helpful in assisting us choose the best camper to fit our needs.

Thank you all for your valuable posts and insights!

Jon


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

Welcome to the Outbackers family fcsprez!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi fcsprez
















Outbackers









And Congrats on your soon to be new 26rks!


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

welcome. keep an eye on the rally post. we have a few rallys planned here in the southeast.
the next one will be in october in north carolina mountains.
check out the post and hope to meet you at one soon.
we are from ga.
campingnut


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

*to OUTBACKERS*

THAT IS A GREAT MODEL!!














We love the RKS.









Tami


----------



## Herkdoctor (Dec 27, 2006)

Congrats on your purchase. You'll find a ton of helpful information on this site (as we did) and welcome to the family!!


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

fcsprez said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where in the _Volunteer State _ are you located, Jon? There are few TN Outbackers on the forum, scattered all over the state.


----------



## CAMPING CRAZY (Oct 20, 2005)

Welcome to Outbackers.







We are from Tennessee also. Beech Bluff in fact. Close to Jackson. I don't post alot -- but, I read everyday!!!!


----------



## Jshoulders (Jun 4, 2007)

Thank you for the welcome. We'll keep our eye on the rally schedule. I look forward to attending one of the rallies in the Southeast.

Nice to meet you, Camping Crazy . We are from Lebanon...30 miles east of Nashville. Thanks again for the reply.

Thank you, Tami. I noticed that you have the same model, same interior and everything.









Go Vols,

We are from Lebanon. We are also Big Orange fans as well! Monica Abbott and the girls softball team is rocking along.

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

fcsprez said:


> Go Vols,
> 
> We are from Lebanon. We are also Big Orange fans as well! Monica Abbott and the girls softball team is rocking along.
> 
> Thanks for the reply.


Howdy from Franklin, fcsprez! You said you are new to Outback, but is this your first camper too? We are blessed with lots of good camping locations in TN and beyond. Hope to see you out there!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Congrats on your Outback and welcome to the forum!

Enjoy.

Mark


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Congratulations and welcome aboard.







You're gonna love it. Enjoy.
Scott


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Congratulations on your new trailer and welcome aboard Outbackers. Be sure to ask lots and lots of questions. We live for questions.

Reverie


----------



## hpapa4 (Apr 11, 2007)

Hello there and welcome to Outbackers. I am from Memphis, Tennessee. The home of the "King of Rock and Roll, Elvis Presley". Congrats on the Outback.


----------



## ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS (Mar 9, 2007)

Congrats on the Outback TT. Welcome to the BEST RV site around. You are going to enjoy chatting with other OUTBACKERS.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Congratulations and welcome aboard! If you need any help, have questions or just want to share you've come to the right place! Enjoy your new unit! AHHH that new Outback smell!!!

Eric


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Welcome









If you are looking for an excuse to go camping, you have come to the right place. The constant reading and posting here makes wanting to go easier. I find myself getting more excited to use the camper more than I ever have before Outbackers. In fact, sometimes I actually feel if I fail to use it, the people here will scold me







Joining one of the rallies is even mor fun.

John


----------



## Jshoulders (Jun 4, 2007)

Howdy from Franklin, fcsprez! You said you are new to Outback, but is this your first camper too? We are blessed with lots of good camping locations in TN and beyond. Hope to see you out there!
[/quote]

What are some of your favorite spots to camp in Middle Tennessee?


----------



## 496silverado (Sep 28, 2006)

Congradulations!!!

We are heading down to Farner TN in July.

Good luck with the OB.

Russ


----------



## Lund1700 (Jan 24, 2007)

Welcome and happy camping!


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Congratulations on the new Outback and welcome aboard! The folks here are extremely helpful and knowledgeable about anything Outback.

-CC


----------



## OverFT5 (Apr 10, 2007)

Congratulations on both the Outback, and being an 'outbacker.com' We also got the same great help from so many nice people on this site. Enjoy


----------

